# GPS Trail Apps



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Been using Endomondo this year. 

Works on airplane mode to save battery in low coverage areas, doesn't take nearly as much memory as the one I used last year, stores workouts - speeds, paces, distances, etc, covers multiple activities, shows maps of rides

All that and more is free. THE enhanced (paid) app has even more features.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have been very very happy with BackCountry Navigator. It seems much more accurate than the Endomondo.


----------



## ChasenT (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been looking as well, and will be checking these out!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I use Endomondo as well


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Get your self a garmin hand held....etex or Map 64 and never look back...


----------



## Kris Siekierski (Sep 16, 2017)

I used to use Edmondo, and have stopped tracking because it not only loses signal on my trail rides, then starts up again, it also drains my phone as well. My phone also suck G5 - battery does not keep a charge.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been using Endomondo for about 2 months (thanks to someone on here who recommended it). I'm pretty happy with it. 

I put my phone on Airplane mode and on the low battery setting. I've been able to ride for about 4 hours without completely killing my battery.
That's good enough for me for now.


----------



## WildRoses (Jun 23, 2017)

*I am currently testing out Handy GPS, and so far really like it. It doesn't require a network so loss of signal hasn't been a problem as of yet.*


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

one of the people I ride with has one of those garmin handhelds and he likes it but the last time he brought it he left it on the trailer fender.. come back to find it had been carried around the parking lot and back to the trailer while we were gone..lol


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

A word of caution with the phone apps and saving your battery by using "airplane mode". If you need to use your phone for an emergency in an area with poor tower connectivity and switch "airplane mode" off the app may begin to upload a map of the area you are in and eat up your battery much faster than expected. 

Happened to me today with a loose horse on the trail / in the woods situation. 

Mapping will now be turned off on the Endomondo app if possible, just haven't had time to check it out yet.


----------



## Devo (Sep 24, 2017)

Try using small portable solar panels tied to back of saddle or UPS power station. They will keep your phone charged.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

That's one of the main reasons I use a dedicated device for GPS.

I always carry two, Garmin handhelds....


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Backcountry Navigator.

I make sure my phone/camera/GPS (Samsung Galaxy S4) is fully charged at the start of a ride/hike, and I carry an extra battery.
For riding, I use my "spare" phone, as this activity is particularly hard on phones. My spare is currently activated so that it will make calls and get mobile data (doesn't really _need_ to be for BCNav; I have the map database packages on my laptop, and copy data to the device as needed), but there is very little personal info on it in case it gets lost or destroyed. This has worked really well for me; I no longer even own a stand-alone GPS receiver.
The S4s are cheap on eBay, and I use Ting as a service provider. My monthly bill runs about $35.

Steve


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I use Runtastic on my iPhone and it does a nice job of recording speed and a map of the route. It does drain the battery, so if the ride is over four hours I use my Delorme PN-60, which is way too complicated.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

lsdrider said:


> A word of caution with the phone apps and saving your battery by using "airplane mode". If you need to use your phone for an emergency in an area with poor tower connectivity and switch "airplane mode" off the app may begin to upload a map of the area you are in and eat up your battery much faster than expected.


Just FYI, in your phone settings, there is a switch to turn "Mobile Networking" off, which will prevent downloads but still allow calls. In Android it is Settings/Connections/More networks/Mobile networks/Mobile data/check-uncheck. Can't say for iOS, but pretty sure there will be something similar.


----------

